# Arthas Heroisch



## turalya (27. Februar 2010)

Hi Leute,

Ich würd gern mal wissen was aus der heroischen Version von Arthas geworden ist, meinen Informationen nach hat ihn immer noch keiner down...ich dachte das is alles so leicht


greetz


----------



## Lord Arresh (27. Februar 2010)

gute frage und netter ironischer einwurf ^^

leider weiß ich nicht was is nur das er im Normal mode im 10er und 25eer down is

tante edith sagt FIRST ^^


----------



## Sèv! (27. Februar 2010)

Deshalb machst du jede Minute einen neuen Thread auf?

Einfach mal abwarten...


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (27. Februar 2010)

Wenn es so einfach ist wieso hast du ihn dann nicht down?


----------



## Savo3 (27. Februar 2010)

Ja ihr weint ja immer rum das alles zu einfach ist.


----------



## Massìv (27. Februar 2010)

Unbekannter_Schamane schrieb:


> Wenn es so einfach ist wieso hast du ihn dann nicht down?



Da hat jemand die Frage nicht verstanden ~_~


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (27. Februar 2010)

Wo ist da ein Fragezeichen in seinen Sätzen

Edit:
Hat Ensidia geweint das es zu einfach ist?
Hat Paragon geweint das es zu einfach ist?
Hat For the Horde geweint das es zu einfach ist?
Hat eine Pro Gilde geweint das es zu einfach ist?

Ihr weint rum, weil ihr euch mal wieder nicht leechen konntet. Obwohl es ja so einfach ist...


----------



## Massìv (27. Februar 2010)

Unbekannter_Schamane schrieb:


> Wo ist da ein Fragezeichen in seinen Sätzen?



Nur weil kein Sonderzeichen in seinem Satz ist heißt das nicht gleich das es keine Frage ist..
Er wollte wissen was aus der Hero Variante von Arthas geworden ist. Wenn das keine Frage ist weiß ich nicht in welcher
Schule du warst. Und der Schluss von ihm ist eine Aussage mit Ironie.
Gute Nacht


----------



## Braamséry (27. Februar 2010)

turalya schrieb:


> Da hat aber wer gute Laune (=
> 
> Ich meinte das nicht unbedingt ironisch sondern eher erfreut...gab doch immer gewhine das alle am ersten Tag fallen...3 Wochen schon oder?



3 Wochen sind nichtmal 60 Trys.

Das sollte für nen End-Content Boss doch realistisch sein.

Und auf die anderen Bosse beziehst du dich nicht? Anub'arak, Algalon, Malygos? Sind die verschwunden?


----------



## Monsterwarri (27. Februar 2010)

Wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal...
Lest mal genau was der TE wissen möchte bevor ihr hier völlig belanglos rumflamed.
Ihr benehmt euch ja wie quängelnde Kiddies.

Achja, meines Wissens ist Arthas HC weder im 10er noch 25er down.


----------



## Soldier206 (27. Februar 2010)

Unbekannter_Schamane schrieb:


> Hat Ensidia geweint das es zu einfach ist?
> Hat Paragon geweint das es zu einfach ist?
> Hat For the Horde geweint das es zu einfach ist?
> Hat eine Pro Gilde geweint das es zu einfach ist?



Es gibt da ein Interview mit einem aus Ensidia, wo der Typ zwar nicht weint, dass es zu einfach ist, sondern das er froh darüber ist das es jetzt einfach ist^^. Früher musst er immer soviel zocken, um zu den besten zu gehören, dass er nur mittwochs bei den Serverdowns einkaufen gehen konnte und wenn es jetzt immer noch so schwer wäre, würde er wohl verhungern, da die serverdowns jetzt ja nurnoch alle 2 wochen sind^^.


----------



## Vågor1 (27. Februar 2010)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Das ist so als ob ich fragen würde warum ein Peugeot nur 180 auf der Autobahn schafft, weil der LeMans-Wagen fährt ja auch 300. Dachte die sind alle so schnell....omg...
> 
> Die Schwierigkeit eines gesamten Spiels an einem Boss, der nebenbei den aktuellen Boss der Bosse darstellen soll, festzumachen ist noch dümmer als dein Versuch ironisch zu sein.



Der TE gibt hier doch lediglich die weitverbreitete Meinung der flamergemeinde wieder.......(alles zu einfach, epix für jeden, bla bla bla..)
Also bleib aufm Teppich


----------



## Tschinkn (27. Februar 2010)

Soldier206 schrieb:


> Es gibt da ein Interview mit einem aus Ensidia, wo der Typ zwar nicht weint, dass es zu einfach ist, sondern das er froh darüber ist das es jetzt einfach ist^^. Früher musst er immer soviel zocken, um zu den besten zu gehören, dass er nur mittwochs bei den Serverdowns einkaufen gehen konnte und wenn es jetzt immer noch so schwer wäre, würde er wohl verhungern, da die serverdowns jetzt ja nurnoch alle 2 wochen sind^^.



na wenigstens hat einer Humor...


----------



## etchco (27. Februar 2010)

Ganz schlimm hier einige unqualifizierten Antworten -.-
Du weißt die Antwort aber selber auf deine ironisch gestellte Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10er und 25er HC Arthas nicht down atm.
Kein Wunder ... in der 25er Version hat der kleine 106 Mio life ^^


----------



## Chrisjee (27. Februar 2010)

Ist doch nett das wieder ein schwerer Boss da ist.
Da heult wenigstens keiner mehr rum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x-Cyriana-x (27. Februar 2010)

Chrisjee schrieb:


> Ist doch nett das wieder ein schwerer Boss da ist.
> Da heult wenigstens keiner mehr rum.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja es heult keiner das es zu leicht ist 
wart noch n paar versuche dann heulen wieder alle das er zu schwer ist


----------



## Massìv (27. Februar 2010)

Wenn er auf Hero Down ist und sagen wir mal die 5 größten Gilden im abfarmen wird er generft damit auch die kleinen den Hero Arthas schaffen.
Erst DANN wird geheult er is zuleicht!


----------



## cHAOSTANK (27. Februar 2010)

was vermutet ihr gibt es für nen titel bei ICC25HC Arthas down also serverfirst ?


----------



## Nexilein (27. Februar 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> 3 Wochen sind nichtmal 60 Trys.




Die Raids die momentan Arthas hero versuchen sind in der Regel auch mit Twinks unterwegs um die Begrenzung der Versuche auszuhebeln. Da werden aus 2 Versuchen pro Woche schnell mal 60 oder sogar 80.


----------



## DiemoX (27. Februar 2010)

Ich hofffe, dass sich Paragon und CO. noch lange daran die Zähne ausbeißen. Dann hätte es zumindest ansatzweise einen Hauch von Epic. Freu mich schon auf das Killvideo mit den Nerdschreien im Ts =).


----------



## Ellesime (27. Februar 2010)

Man kann Paragon,Ensidia und die ganzen anderen Topgilden nicht mit dem Rest der Community vergleichen.Das wäre ja so als ob man einen Rennwagen mit der normalen Strassenversion davon vergleicht.Darüber hinaus sollte man,um wirklich mitreden zu können,wenigstens die normale Arthas Version selbst live erlebt haben.Besser noch selbst gelegt haben.Erst dann bekommt man wirklich einen Eindruck davon was einen im Hardmode erwartet.
Überhaupt finde ich die ganzen "zu leicht" oder "zu schwer" Behauptungen hirnrissig.Es gibt mit Sicherheit genug Leute die behaupten ein Encounter wäre zu leicht ohne das sie ihn jemals selbst angegangen wären.Nur weil Topgilde XY einen Boss jedesmal Firsttry legt,heisst das noch lange nicht das Raid YZ das ebenfalls schafft.Die einzige Möglichkeit um die Schwierigkeit eines Bosses auszuloten,besteht nunmal darin ihn selbst anzugehen.


----------



## ach was solls. (27. Februar 2010)

106 mille? lawl roflmaoeinsdrölf !


----------



## Korer (27. Februar 2010)

Wayne?


----------



## turalya (27. Februar 2010)

Korer schrieb:


> Wayne?



Toll wie manche Menschen sich einbringen...

Also ich glaub nach der ersten woche hero trys hatte eine Gilde 11/12 im 25er und im mom sind ca 5-6 oder?


----------



## Matress (27. Februar 2010)

Also um ehrlich zu sein dachte ich der fällt schneller. Wenn man mal auf wowprogress.com verfolgt hat wie schnell manche Gilden 11/12 hatten. Ich bin ganz ehrlich und ich bin mir sicher das ich Arthas im 25er HC niemals zu Gesicht bekomme. Das ist aber auch nicht schlimm ich rege mich ja nicht auf das meine Fußballmannschaft nicht bei der Champions League mit machen darf.


----------



## Shaila (27. Februar 2010)

Sinnlose unnötige und einfach dämlicher provokanter Thread wo sich schon die ersten erbitterten Flamewars abzeichnen. Bitte macht hier zu, das geht nicht gut aus. Keinerlei Diskussionsgrundlage.

Um noch was zum Thema zu schreiben:

Wer der Meinung ist, die Schwierigkeit eines gesamten Spielsystems an einer einzigen Instanz fest zu machen und sämtliche andere Spielelemente einfach weglässt, der muss auch nicht denken, das er über solche Themen diskutieren brauch.


----------



## WackoJacko (27. Februar 2010)

etchco schrieb:


> Ganz schlimm hier einige unqualifizierten Antworten -.-
> Du weißt die Antwort aber selber auf deine ironisch gestellte Frage
> 
> 
> ...



106 mille Oo???

Kann man dem sein life iwo nachschlagen? xD


----------



## Braamséry (27. Februar 2010)

turalya schrieb:


> Toll wie manche Menschen sich einbringen...
> 
> Also ich glaub nach der ersten woche hero trys hatte eine Gilde 11/12 im 25er und im mom sind ca 5-6 oder?



http://www.wowprogress.com/

Da ist man immer auf dem Laufenden.

PS: Nach Woche 1 waren es, meine ich, 5^^


----------



## Korgor (27. Februar 2010)

So, ich geh jetzt mal von Ensidia aus:

Diese haben atm in der heroischen Variante 11/12 down, im 10er sowie im 25er.

Kay, oben wurde schon gepostet.


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (27. Februar 2010)

WackoJacko schrieb:


> 106 mille Oo???
> 
> Kann man dem sein life iwo nachschlagen? xD



Mach einen Charakter auf Nazjatar und frag einen von For the Horde


----------



## Firun (28. Februar 2010)

Hallo liebe WoW Freunde,  durch einen Report bin ich hier gelotst worden und muss leider feststellen das es nicht umsonst war.

Als aller erstes sollten wir uns bei diesem Thread mal gedanken machen über was hier eigentlich gehen soll, und da kommen wir schon zum ersten Problem, durch den eröffnungspost entstanden schon die ersten missverständisse , damit das nicht wieder passiert hier mal ein kleiner Text.


_Das gute Benehmen

Bedenken Sie bitte, dass alles, was Sie in unserer Community schreiben, von Tausenden anderer Menschen gelesen wird. Die meisten davon kennen Sie nicht persönlich und werden Ihnen vermutlich auch niemals über den Weg laufen. *Ironie oder gewisse Formen von Humor werden oft missverstanden, da aus dem geschriebenen Wort ohne Tonfall und Gestik nicht in jedem Fall ersichtlich ist,* wie Sie nun etwas gemeint haben und wie nicht.

*Bitte achten Sie daher gut darauf, was Sie schreiben,* damit andere Menschen nicht einen falschen Eindruck von Ihnen bekommen - *die meisten Streitereien beruhen auf ganz einfachen Missverständnissen, die sich vermeiden lassen, wenn man sich vor dem Absenden seinen Text noch einmal durchliest.*
_


Und wenn wir dann schon dabei sind  und den Thread kurz überflogen haben , ging es auch schon mit der ersten Beleidigung los, aber auch dazu haben wir ein guten Spruch parat der da lautet,
_
Beleidigungen sind keine Kritik. Ungehaltene Beleidigungen, sogenanntes Flamen, sowie Rufmord durch negative Erwähnungen eines Namens (Namecalling), ist nicht erlaubt._

Leute es bringt doch nichts wenn ihr euch gegenseitig an die Gurgel geht, ihr habt da durch keinen Spass mehr an der Diskusion und wir müssen anfangen Leute zu Verwarnen und das möchte doch eigentlich niemand, also  ich habe die Beleidigungen gelöscht und hoffe das ihr jetzt freundlich und sachlich weiter macht, wenn nicht dann werde ich den Thread schließen müssen da die Diskusionsgrundlage eh schon sehr wage ist.


----------



## Maxxxi (28. Februar 2010)

Soldier206 schrieb:


> Es gibt da ein Interview mit einem aus Ensidia, wo der Typ zwar nicht weint, dass es zu einfach ist, sondern das er froh darüber ist das es jetzt einfach ist^^. Früher musst er immer soviel zocken, um zu den besten zu gehören, dass er nur mittwochs bei den Serverdowns einkaufen gehen konnte und wenn es jetzt immer noch so schwer wäre, würde er wohl verhungern, da die serverdowns jetzt ja nurnoch alle 2 wochen sind^^.






wenn du schon versucht was ausm interview wieder zu geben dann richtig.. er hatte nicht nur mittwoch zeit zum einkaufen weil die raids so schwer waren.. es war deshalb weil er zu classic nen hohen pvp rang haben wollte und man das nur so erreichen konnte... dabei ging es kein stück um den riad...


----------



## Maxxxi (28. Februar 2010)

turalya schrieb:


> ...ich dachte das is alles so leicht
> 
> 
> greetz



wenn man keine ahnung hat... naja.. Weißt du das die Topgilden in Sunwell an manchen Bossen 400 mal und mehr gewipte sind? Rechne das mal auf die lächerlichen 20 Try´s die man fürn Lichking hat... Das einzig schwere an diesem Boss sind die Try´s.. Ansonsten hätten ihn die Hardcore Gilden schon 3 mal down...


----------



## Maxxxi (28. Februar 2010)

kühlschrankknutscher schrieb:


> vermutlich den gleichen. gibt da was lustiges im spiel, nennt sich "Erfolge" da kannst du alles nachgucken, auch erfolge die du nicht errungen hast.
> dutzi dutzi






Aha.... Da Firstkills ne heldentat ist zeigst  mir mal wo das dann vorher schon steht du nase


----------



## PumPam (28. Februar 2010)

> meinen Informationen nach hat ihn immer noch keiner down...ich dachte das is alles so leicht
> 
> 
> greetz



kill ihn doch selbst wenn er sooo leicht is


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrGimbel (28. Februar 2010)

Maxxxi schrieb:


> Weißt du das die Topgilden in Sunwell an manchen Bossen 400 mal und mehr gewipte sind?



Und woher weißt du das?

Pro Try 10min -> 4000min -> 66,7h -> 2,8d
Da fast alle in weniger als 3 Tagen gelegt wurden (die meisten am ersten Tag; und Kil´Jaedan in 4 Tagen) kann deine Schätzung irgendwie nicht realistisch sein.


----------



## Galadith (28. Februar 2010)

wowprogress.com


----------



## ach was solls. (28. Februar 2010)

Och man was bringts denn sich hier zu beschweren? Arthas ist halt doch net einfach -> was schließen wir daraus? Richtig, die Entwickler haben aufgepasst und mal auf die Community gehört. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxxxi (28. Februar 2010)

MrGimbel schrieb:


> Und woher weißt du das?
> 
> Pro Try 10min -> 4000min -> 66,7h -> 2,8d
> Da fast alle in weniger als 3 Tagen gelegt wurden (die meisten am ersten Tag; und Kil´Jaedan in 4 Tagen) kann deine Schätzung irgendwie nicht realistisch sein.






auf wow szene haben sich einige topgilden mal dazu geäußert.. dort kann man sich auch noch nen mitschnitt anhören..  Aber vermütlich haben die die try´s aufm ptr mit gezählt..


----------



## Braamséry (28. Februar 2010)

MrGimbel schrieb:


> Und woher weißt du das?
> 
> Pro Try 10min -> 4000min -> 66,7h -> 2,8d
> Da fast alle in weniger als 3 Tagen gelegt wurden (die meisten am ersten Tag; und Kil´Jaedan in 4 Tagen) kann deine Schätzung irgendwie nicht realistisch sein.



Dann sagen wir eben 250-300 Trys

Macht 1,73-2.09 Tage

Wenn ich mal etwas von der Seite von FtH zitieren darf:

"2. Unsere Raid Zeiten bei Farmraids sind sehr angenehm. Wir raiden meistens an nur zwei bis drei Abenden von 18:30 bis 23:00. Allerdings solltest du, sobald es Progress zu machen gibt, dir Zeit nehmen können um „hardcore“ zu raiden. Das heißt schon mittags online sein und bis spät abends dabei sein. Wobei sich diese extreme Progress Zeit auf sehr wenige Tage im Jahr beschränkt."

Das geht doch schon um 1/2 Tag rum.

Also wäre das nicht mehr abwegig und das wären "ein paar" Trys mehr als sie es jetzt hatten.


----------



## Redoran (28. Februar 2010)

Arthas war nie am Ptr..


----------



## MrGimbel (28. Februar 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Dann sagen wir eben 250-300 Trys
> 
> Macht 1,73-2.09 Tage
> 
> ...



Wenn die wirklich bei Progressraids nen halben Tag spielen, würden die 1,73 - 2,08 Tage Spielzeit(!!!) immer noch 3,46 - 4,16 Tage bedeuten. Ist mir ja eigentlich egal, finde es halt immer nur witzig, wie hier irgendwelche Zahlen in den Raum geschmissen werden, um den eigenen Standpunkt zu vertreten. Aber das brauch ich dir ja nicht zu sagen.

Und da Arthas noch steht, wäre es wohl geschickter einfach mal abzuwarten, bevor der Schwierigkeitsgrad von Leuten beurteilt wird, die noch nicht einmal in dessen Nähe waren.


----------



## DocZahni (28. Februar 2010)

Was für ein unnützer Thread - dementsprechend sind hier auch die Kommentare


----------



## Figetftw! (28. Februar 2010)

Arthas scheint zum jetztigen Zeitpunkt im 25er Heromode ähnlich wie yogg+0 nicht wirklich schaffbar zu sein da die dps fehlt. In ein paar wochen ,wenn die alle full t10,75 haben bzw ein nerf für arthas kommt wird auch er fallen


----------



## Held² (28. Februar 2010)

Was ich im Interview von WoW-szene gehört habe ist Arthas relativ schwer aber er sollte laut den großen Gilden machbar sein
nur die try begrenzung ist schuld das Arthas noch nicht liegt


----------



## Braamséry (28. Februar 2010)

MrGimbel schrieb:


> Wenn die wirklich bei Progressraids nen halben Tag spielen, würden die 1,73 - 2,08 Tage Spielzeit(!!!) immer noch 3,46 - 4,16 Tage bedeuten. Ist mir ja eigentlich egal, finde es halt immer nur witzig, wie hier irgendwelche Zahlen in den Raum geschmissen werden, um den eigenen Standpunkt zu vertreten. Aber das brauch ich dir ja nicht zu sagen.
> 
> Und da Arthas noch steht, wäre es wohl geschickter einfach mal abzuwarten, bevor der Schwierigkeitsgrad von Leuten beurteilt wird, die noch nicht einmal in dessen Nähe waren.



Es ging mir nur darum, dass die 400 Trys, wobei das nicht unbedingt zu viele gewesen sein müssen, weil die ersten trys bestimmt bei 1-3 Minuten endeten, mit einer etwas kleineren Zahl auch bei 10mins/try locker machbar sind, bei 4 tagen bis der Boss liegt.

Dass sie das zu Progress-zeiten machen ist ihnen ja überlassen und mitmachen würd ich auch, wenn ich die Zeit hätte, weil es ja nicht jeder tag wäre und nur selten im jahr.

Nur bei Arthas hat man, selbst mit 2Raids durch Twinks, bisher nichtmal 120 Trys gehabt. Da wundert es nicht, dass er nicht liegt.


----------



## mesutc (28. Februar 2010)

ja, die progilden sind die bosse 1-11 durchgerauscht. bevor sie bei arthas angekommen sind, wurde er allerdings gebufft (massig mehr life). arthas hat jetzt im 25er hero ~106 millionen leben. ohne den buff wäre er höchstwahrscheinlich schon tot.
wie auch schon gesagt wurde, fehlt atm die dps, um ihn schnell genug zu töten. es ist also nur eine frage der zeit, bis ensidia und co. ihr gear gefarmt haben und es schaffen.

danach wird er wieder auf den alten stand generft, damit der rest es auch irgendwann schafft.


----------



## Lucióz (28. Februar 2010)

Mehr als 400 Trys an einem Boss zu wipen sagt aber nichts über den Skill aus.
Wenn ich lang genug mit dem Kopf gegen die Wand renne stürzt sie schon irgendwann ein.
Ist einfach reine Ausdauer und sagt erstmal für sich nichts aus.

Mit den Trys können sich die Gilden untereinander viel besser messen als mit den First Kills.
Eine Gilde die den Lich King HC im First Try legt ist besser als eine, die ihn nach 400+ Versuchen killt.
Selbst wenn die mit dem einem Try ihn erst 1-2 Tage später legt.

Blizz hat sich auch mal dazu geäußert:

[font=verdana, sans-serif]*Q. How do you feel about the limited attempts mechanic that has been use in Trial of the Crusader and Icecrown Citadel?*
We're not crazy about how they worked out. They were designed in essence to save players from themselves. In the past, some people would make 400+ attempts on new bosses. That's not healthy and at some point you're not measuring skill but tenacity. Yet, that's not what happened. Guilds just made alts to get around the limitations, and things like disconnects and accidents make losing an attempt really frustrating. We like gating because if nothing else it lets the community focus on more than just the final boss in the zone. If we do limited attempts again it would probably be limited to optional bosses like Algalon. [/font]


----------



## Braamséry (28. Februar 2010)

Lucióz schrieb:


> Mehr als 400 Trys an einem Boss zu wipen sagt aber nichts über den Skill aus.
> Wenn ich lang genug mit dem Kopf gegen die Wand renne stürzt sie schon irgendwann ein.
> Ist einfach reine Ausdauer und sagt erstmal für sich nichts aus.
> 
> ...



Das streite ich auch nicht ab, falls es so rüberkam.

Nur wird es immer gesagt, dass Arthas ja so schwer sei, er jedoch ohne Begrenzung schon lange liegen würde, wie es aussieht. 

Dass man so viel die Klasse der Spieler sieht versteht wohl jeder, nur stehen würde er ohne nichtmehr.

Und 400Trys sagen schon was aus. Die haben an 4 tagen mit vllt 2tagen praktischem Raiden viel geschafft. Mal umgerechnet auf 4Std/Raid was ja nicht selten ist, wären das gerade einmal 12Tage. Viele Gilden brauchen aber Wochen mit der vielfachen Anzahl an Trys.

Für mich ging es bei der Sache mit "Ich dachte alles ist so einfach" einfach nur darum, dass es zwar jetzt zeigt wer am besten ist, und zwar deutlich, aber bei vielen noch nicht angekommen ist, dass der Boss warscheinlich nicht so schwierig ist wie z.B. Kil'jaeden. Muss nicht sein, kann aber. 
Es ist nur die Sache, dass der Boss nicht schwieriger ist als andere Endbosse, nur durch die Trys schwieriger wirkt. 
Das merken viele, wie der TE, nur leider nicht.


----------



## Mirano (28. Februar 2010)

Lucióz schrieb:


> Mehr als 400 Trys an einem Boss zu wipen sagt aber nichts über den Skill aus.
> Wenn ich lang genug mit dem Kopf gegen die Wand renne stürzt sie schon irgendwann ein.
> Ist einfach reine Ausdauer und sagt erstmal für sich nichts aus.
> 
> ...






Im Ansatz richtig aber du hast einen großen Fehler in deiner Theorie. Arthas war nie auf dem PTR, d.h. die erste Gilde die ihn gesehn hat, musst sich auch SELBER die Taktik erarbeiten. D.h. mind 5-6 wipes bis die Taktik steht. Wenn jetzt eine Gilde kommt, sich die Taktik von der Progilde durchliest und diese dann umsetzt und "nur" 3-4 trys braucht um Arthas umzuhauen, sind die nicht besser, weil die ja nicht ihre eigene Taktik hatten.


----------



## RainbowRaider (28. Februar 2010)

Also Arthas 10er Hero is down....
nur 25er hero... naja der gute hat da auch über 100 MILLIONEN hp!

Infos von mmo-champion.com schaut einfach drauf, wenn er fällt dann steht dass da ^^


----------



## Braamséry (28. Februar 2010)

RainbowRaider schrieb:


> Also Arthas 10er Hero is down....
> nur 25er hero... naja der gute hat da auch über 100 MILLIONEN hp!
> 
> Infos von mmo-champion.com schaut einfach drauf, wenn er fällt dann steht dass da ^^



Knnast du pls einen Link dazu erstellen, weil ich die News, net finde, scheinen ja auch net als direkte News vorhanden zu sein.

Is net so, dass ich es net glaube, würd nur gern wissen wer es war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bader1 (28. Februar 2010)

RainbowRaider schrieb:


> Also Arthas 10er Hero is down....
> nur 25er hero... naja der gute hat da auch über 100 MILLIONEN hp!
> 
> Infos von mmo-champion.com schaut einfach drauf, wenn er fällt dann steht dass da ^^



Im 10er hero is er auch noch nicht down.


----------



## Lucióz (28. Februar 2010)

Hier noch mal wegen der HP




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




_Quelle:  mmo-champion_


----------



## Gothic_1234 (28. Februar 2010)

aua 103.2 mio HP aua das ist ne menge holz^^ , aber ich denke blizz haut wie so noch ne Nerf Patch raus für den Lich , wer weis viele sich schon beschert haben das ER im HM nicht machbar ist


----------



## Primordial (1. März 2010)

DocZahni schrieb:


> Was für ein unnützer Thread - dementsprechend sind hier auch die Kommentare




Wahnsinns Kommentar, soviel nützliche Informationen auf einmal!



B2T: Und immernochnicht down, im 10er wie im 25er, was aber auch gut so ist. Sieht doch noch einem richtigen Brocken aus, wovon aber auszugehen war, da der Erfolg nicht für den reitbaren Frostwyrm gebraucht wird.


----------



## Figetftw! (1. März 2010)

Primordial schrieb:


> B2T: Und immernochnicht down, im 10er wie im 25er, was aber auch gut so ist. Sieht doch noch einem richtigen Brocken aus, wovon aber auszugehen war, da der Erfolg nicht für den reitbaren Frostwyrm gebraucht wird.



Wie gesagt, er wurde gebufft um den kampf künstlich in die länge zu ziehen 
Um arthas in 15 min zu legen brauchst du eine effektive raiddps von 114444 nur auf den boss. Das ist zwar durchaus schaffbar , allerdings muss man noch die adds, die zwischen phasen etc mit einbeziehen. 
Ein spitzenwert von FtH liegt bei 176597 Raid DPS bei Festergut - aber wie gesagt ist arthas kein statischer kampf und mit momentanen gear einfach nicht schaffbar


----------



## Artemos (1. März 2010)

also in der normalen Variante hat er einen Enrage Timer von 15minuten und ich hab noch nirgends gelesen 
das er im HM 20minuten haben sollte ... also woher kommen deine 20min Fightftw?^^


----------



## Snatchel (1. März 2010)

kühlschrankknutscher schrieb:


> vermutlich den gleichen. gibt da was lustiges im spiel, nennt sich "Erfolge" da kannst du alles nachgucken, auch erfolge die du nicht errungen hast.
> dutzi dutzi



Serverfirsts werden da NICHT angezeigt...


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (1. März 2010)

Ein Moderator oO Hab ich was verpasst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Threadersteller hat einfach recht, mehr gibts nicht zu sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (1. März 2010)

Obi-Lan-Kenobi schrieb:


> Ein Moderator oO Hab ich was verpasst?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Womit soll er Recht haben?


----------



## Primordial (1. März 2010)

Figetftw! schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, er wurde gebufft um den kampf künstlich in die länge zu ziehen
> Um arthas in 20 min zu legen brauchst du eine effektive raiddps von 85833 nur auf den boss. Das ist zwar durchaus schaffbar , allerdings muss man noch die adds, die zwischen phasen etc mit einbeziehen.
> Ein spitzenwert von FtH liegt bei 176597 Raid DPS bei Festergut - aber wie gesagt ist arthas kein statischer kampf und mit momentanen gear einfach nicht schaffbar



Find ich aber auch richtig das sie ihn gebufft haben. Wenn man mal an Paragons Weg durch ICC hc denkt, die hätten ihn vielleicht schon gelegt ohne den stealthbuff. 

Meines Wissens nach hat der Enrage nur eine 15 Minuten länge, keine 20min. Wenn man dann noch alle Adds mit einbezieht, habe ich aber nur gelesen, ist man bei rund 160m HP die man in 15 min runterbringen muss. Vllt ist es erst mit dem mehr-dmg-buff schaffbar, vllt aber auch mit BiS Gear, finds trozdem gut wie es jetzt ist, es sollte ja immerhin bis Cataclysm reichen.

Gut, Festergut mit LK vergleichen ist.... schwer. Das ist wohl kein guter Richtwert.


----------



## RainbowRaider (2. März 2010)

Wen es intressiert (nicht mehr ganz aktuell, Putricit is natürlich auch in Amiland schon down aber egal)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LK immernoch im Hardmode unbesiegt ^^


----------



## WackoJacko (2. März 2010)

Das LK noch net down ist find ich auch gut so und auch angemessen für einen Endgegner eines Addons.

Sollen ihn erstmal paar Topgilden legen dann kann er von mir aus generft werden^^.


----------



## Braamséry (2. März 2010)

Ich würd dann nur gern wissen wieviele Trys die gebraucht haben. Wenn es unter 250 wären, wäre das ja fast peinlich verglichen mit anderen Endbossen was man so hört^^


----------



## Natar (2. März 2010)

Unbekannter_Schamane schrieb:


> Wo ist da ein Fragezeichen in seinen Sätzen
> 
> Edit:
> Hat Ensidia geweint das es zu einfach ist?
> ...



jip
so ziemlich alle gilden haben gesagt, dass teile des heromodes zu einfach sind


----------



## Rongor (2. März 2010)

turalya schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> Ich würd gern mal wissen was aus der heroischen Version von Arthas geworden ist, meinen Informationen nach hat ihn immer noch keiner down...ich dachte das is alles so leicht
> 
> ...



Die beissende Ironie in diesem Thread find ich göttlich^^
10/10

Halten wir mal der Comm den Spiegel vor!
Mimimi alles ja soooo einfach^^
Der LK soll ruhig noch länger stehen bleiben.

Dann hauen die erfolglosen Leecher ab, und es laggt weniger in der Ini 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Finx (2. März 2010)

Es geht den meisten darum das WoW zu einfach geworden ist und nicht der endcontent.
Aber das rallen viele nicht.


----------



## Finx (2. März 2010)

Und wenn man es richtig nehmen will ist es zu leicht weil wenn die story zu ende ist ist sie zu ende, da interessiert es nicht ob es noch ein hc gibt, weil rollenspiel.
Lichking tot = story ente 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bellthane (2. März 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Ich würd dann nur gern wissen wieviele Trys die gebraucht haben. Wenn es unter 250 wären, wäre das ja fast peinlich verglichen mit anderen Endbossen was man so hört^^



Meines Wissens nach, kann man nur max. 20 Trys machen, wenn man vorher alle Flügelendbosse im Firstry legt. Oder nicht?

@Finx: Es heißt enDe und nicht enTe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Finx (2. März 2010)

Bellthane schrieb:


> Meines Wissens nach, kann man nur max. 20 Trys machen, wenn man vorher alle Flügelendbosse im Firstry legt. Oder nicht?
> 
> @Finx: Es heißt enDe und nicht enTe.
> 
> ...




Es gibt sachen die schreibt man mit absicht so , genau so wie dieses mit t 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uratak (2. März 2010)

Es ist schon lustig. Ich weis ja nichtmal warum ihr hier von Arthas Heroisch redet. Ich glaube ich habe in den letzten 2 Wochen auf Azshara alles gesehen und gehört was man sich nur vorstellen kann, wenn es darum geht "Arthas ist so einfach!". Von Leuten im TS die meinen sie müssten die Random Gruppe flamen weil Sindragosa nicht down geht bis hin zum [lfg-channel] in dem Random Gruppen "Königsmörder" anstreben. Ernüchternd muss man dazu sagen, dass sich dieser Titel bei den wenigsten anzeigen lässt! Selbst auf einem Server wie Azshara, der in Punkto Random Raids bis vor kurzem wohl einer der stärksten war.

WoW hat mit ICC und dem Kampf von Sindragosa und Arthas zu einem gewissen "Schwierigkeitsgrad" zurück gefunden und die netten Casual Gamer, die bisher "einfach" an ihr Gear gekommen sind können nun nicht mehr erbringen, außer heiße Luft verbreiten. Was sollten sie auch tun bis zu dem Tag, an dem dieser Encounter wieder ein Freeloot Boss wird.

Ich selber muss gestehen, dass ich persönlich keinen schweren Boss in WoW kenne der gedanklich nicht schaffbar ist. Die Schwierigkeit der Encounter liegt nicht im Spiel sondern die Spieler schaffen sie sich selber. In einer Zeit in der man durch Daily Hero´s an Gear kommt entwickelt sich eine Krankheit mit dem Namen "Gear Score". Jeder "Vollhorst" scheint zu versuchen mit dieser Krankheit die Kompetenz seines "Genital Organ"s um ein vielfaches zu vergrößern und muss am Ende des Tages dann mit dem Gedanken in Bett gehen, dass die Größe alleine nun doch nicht ausreicht. Das dieses unbefriedigende Gefühl nicht seine Schuld ist (wie könnte es auch), sollte natürlich klar sein und den "Leidensgenossen" muss dieses natürlich am nächsten Tag direkt berichtet werden.

Hier möchte ich ein kleines "Danke" an Blizzard richten für die beiden letzten Bosse in ICC.

Gute Gilden haben gute Spieler und werden Encounter egal ob Casual freundlich oder eben nicht weiterhin relativ schnell legen. Solange diese Masse an Casual Spielern ohne Königsmörder Titel sich darüber auslassen wie einfach der Encounter doch ist weil "Pro Gilde XYZ" diesen nach 24 Stunden down hat ist die Welt noch völlig in Ordnung! Solange es "King Lui" noch gibt der sich nach 2 Wipes bei einem Encounter in ICC verpisst und denkt "Alle Scheiße außer ich" muss ich den ganzen Casual Schnackern sagen "Ihr seids Jungs!"

Zum Schluss bleibt nur zu sagen - packt Eure Gear Score Genital Verlängerung wieder ein. Außerdem an alle ohne den Titel Königsmörder die den Ecounter "einfach" finden ein alt bekannter Tipp: "Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die Schnauze halten" - solange ihr diesen Titel nicht vorzeigen könnt habt ihr auch einfach mal keine Ahnung!

Danke


----------



## Thimothy (2. März 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Sinnlose unnötige und einfach dämlicher provokanter Thread wo sich schon die ersten erbitterten Flamewars abzeichnen. Bitte macht hier zu, das geht nicht gut aus. Keinerlei Diskussionsgrundlage.
> 
> Um noch was zum Thema zu schreiben:
> 
> Wer der Meinung ist, die Schwierigkeit eines gesamten Spielsystems an einer einzigen Instanz fest zu machen und sämtliche andere Spielelemente einfach weglässt, der muss auch nicht denken, das er über solche Themen diskutieren brauch.



Wenn dir nix einfällt und du keine grundlage siehst solltest du einfach ..............Edith sag: das sagt man nicht !


Also die aussage des te find ich absolut genial!!

und man kann auch gleich sehen wen er auf die zehen getreten ist .lol !!^^


----------



## Dark Guardian (2. März 2010)

Tjoah... unsere Gilde hat gestern versucht eine zweite ICC Gruppe mit Lowequipten zu starten (ich war einer davon).

Resultat: 
Trotz DDs mit 3k DPS hätten wir mindestens die ersten zwei Bosse, wenn nicht sogar mehr schaffen können. Problem: einer unserer Heiler hielt sich für "zu toll" mit so einer Gimpgruppe mitzugehen... und so viel nach einem Wipe (50% der Gruppe waren das erste mal dort) nicht einmal der erste Boss.

Interessant war aber auch das DDs die vollkommen unterequipped waren diejenigen die als "ICC rdy" gelten im Schaden teilweiße überholen konnten. GearScore Zahlen will ich hier nicht nennen aber es wurde mindestens 30 Minuten im TS debatiert ob entsprechende Leute mitkommen oder nicht.

Fazit:
Für meinen ersten, kurzen Besuch in ICC fand ich es doch recht einfach. Es scheiterte an Inkompetenz der Heiler bezgl. "Gildenzusammenhalt". Außerdem hat sich gezeigt das GearScore der letzte Dreck ist. 

Und doch hat es Spaß gemacht. Und warum? Weil es neuer Content war der etwas anspruchsvoller dank mangeldem Gear hätte werden können. Jetzt farm ich warscheinlich wieder 2 Monate lang Heroes nur um 2 Teile von Itemlvl 232 auf 245 aufstocken zu können. 

SO macht das Spiel Spaß! (wer die Ironie findet darf sie behalten)

Arthas Hero werde ich niemals sehen, ich bin froh wenn ich bis Cataclysm Arthas Nonhero einmal legen kann. Das reicht mir persönlich auch. Dann ahbe ich alles gesehen was es für mich zu sehen gibt (Ulduar war ich zwar auch noch nie, die Ini interessiert mich aber auchn Dreck). Der heroische Modus ist nur noch dazu da um die Langeweile zu füllen.


----------



## Braamséry (2. März 2010)

Bellthane schrieb:


> Meines Wissens nach, kann man nur max. 20 Trys machen, wenn man vorher alle Flügelendbosse im Firstry legt. Oder nicht?



Es stimmt schon, nur verglichen mit anderen Endbossen wäre es wohl sehr peinlich wenn sie nur 250 Trys brauchen, das war gemeint.

Einfach, weil man durch simples rechnen und überlegen von Anforderungen sich ein Bild erstellen kann wo die Zahl 250 nahezu lächerlich erscheint. Und selbst mit Twinkraids wären wir noch Meilen davon entfernt.
Die Schwierigkeit von Arthas ist nicht der Boss, vllt die HP Grenze, weil die wirklich sehr übertrieben ist, aber vor allem die Trybegrenzung, sonst läge der schon lange im Dreck, das merken viele nur nicht.


----------



## Potpotom (2. März 2010)

Also wir haben es Arthas gestern zum ersten Mal non-hc gelegt und haben dafür immernoch knapp 6 Stunden gebraucht und sind ein gut eingespieltes Team. Also an den HM brauchen wir nichtmal denken, keine Chance - nicht im momentanen Stand der Dinge. Das muss ganz übel sein.

ICC ist knackig zu spielen, und das ist auch gut so. Von "zu einfach" kann ich da nichts erkennen, wirklich nicht. Und einen Encounter auch mal im in den ersten Versuchen zu legen ist kein Indiz für ein zu einfaches Spiel. Die existieren absichtlich um den Spielern nicht gleich von Beginn an das virtuelle Genick zu brechen. Wenn wir in ICC nichtmal bei den ersten Bossen Licht am Ende des Tunnels sehen würden... nee, das wäre dann auch nicht mehr schön.

Nur meine Meinung...


----------



## MoonFrost (2. März 2010)

Maxxxi schrieb:


> Aha.... Da Firstkills ne heldentat ist zeigst  mir mal wo das dann vorher schon steht du nase




http://wowdata.buffed.de/achievement/list/81


----------



## Ellesime (2. März 2010)

Ich stelle mir grad vor wie es gelaufen sein könnte wenn es für Sunwell pre 3.0 schon ne Trybegrenzung gegeben hätte.20 Trys für 1 ID wo man allein an M'uru unter Umständen mehrere hundert Trys bis zum Kill brauchte.Nein.Ich glaube darüber möchte ich doch nicht weiter nachdenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oder die Vorstellung von nötigen Attunements ala BC um die Instanz überhaupt betreten zu können.Nein danke.
Ich finds eigentlich ganz in Ordnung mit der Trybegrenzung,obwohl ich die im Normalmode von Anfang an weggelassen hätte.Im Übrigen soll ein Endboss einer Instanz anspruchsvoller sein als alle Bosse davor,erst recht wenn es um so eine gewichtige Person wie Arthas geht,und ich denke das ist mit Arthas ganz gut gelungen.
Die Hardmodes sind für die hardcore Zocker(oder die sich dafür halten)und sollten auch dementsprechend schwer sein.Ganz egal wie man es dreht und wendet,die Topgilden werden immer die Ersten sein die einen Boss legen ob nun normal oder im Hardmode.Schaffen die einen Boss nicht sofort dann eben erst in der ID danach oder in der Übernächsten.Früher oder später liegt er.


----------



## tuerlich (2. März 2010)

Dark schrieb:


> Arthas Hero werde ich niemals sehen, ich bin froh wenn ich bis Cataclysm Arthas Nonhero einmal legen kann. Das reicht mir persönlich auch. Dann ahbe ich alles gesehen was es für mich zu sehen gibt (Ulduar war ich zwar auch noch nie, die Ini interessiert mich aber auchn Dreck). Der heroische Modus ist nur noch dazu da um die Langeweile zu füllen.



Na dann empfehle ich dir mal wärmstens Ulduar! Imho die schönste und spaßigste Raidinstanz im Game!


----------



## Figetftw! (2. März 2010)

Artemos schrieb:


> also in der normalen Variante hat er einen Enrage Timer von 15minuten und ich hab noch nirgends gelesen
> das er im HM 20minuten haben sollte ... also woher kommen deine 20min Fightftw?^^


Tatsache ich hab mich verschrieben ^^ es sind 15 Minuten und das hebt die Raiddps auf 114444 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
kA wie ich jetzt auf 20 min gekommen bin xP


----------



## RadioEriwan (2. März 2010)

Stimmt, wie schwer ein Spiel ist kann man ohne Probleme an einem Encounter fest machen... *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Primordial (2. März 2010)

Dark schrieb:


> Für meinen ersten, kurzen Besuch in ICC fand ich es doch recht einfach.



Keine Sorge, ab den jeweiligen Wing-Endbossen wird das ganze interesanter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: "_23% at enrage._" (10er)


----------



## Primordial (3. März 2010)

Soooo Arthas Hardmode wurde gelegt, steht alles auf wow-raiders.de.vu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (3. März 2010)

Uuuh, krasses Ding. Ich hoffe wir packen das bis Cata... non-hc endlich down, aber HM - wuahaha, nicht einmal ansatzweise. Und ich wette, nächste ID krüppeln wir auch im non-hc wieder rum ohne Ende. Mit die schönste belastende Scheixxe die ich seit langen erlebt habe. Hrhrhr.

Keine Ahnung was mich die Zitadelle schon gekostet hat, aber es waren Unsummen. Und das als Heiler... ich will nicht wissen was unsere Tanks da an Repkosten sammeln. Oder doch, eigentlich will ich es doch wissen... auf was für durchschnittliche Repkosten kommt ihr insgesamt nach dem Raidabend? *g


----------



## Bachkippe (3. März 2010)

jo paragon hat ihn im 10er hero gelegt


----------



## Tschambalaia (3. März 2010)

Potpotom, ich zahl für einmal Verrecken pauschal 9g. Kannst dir ja ausrechnen wieviel das ist, wenn es bis zu den Knackencountern evtl so 4 Wipes gibt und sagen wir zB Professor am Abend zig Mal getried wird. Also ich bin mit BuffFood (2Stack)+Flasks (5x)+Reppen (grob ca 100-150g) bei ca 400-450g an einem Raidabend, kann aber auch mehr werden, wenn ich irgendwo mal im Offgear herhalten muss.


----------



## Primordial (3. März 2010)

Ich liebe den Gildenbank-trägt-die-Kosten Repairknopf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tschambalaia (3. März 2010)

Primordial schrieb:


> Ich liebe den Gildenbank-trägt-die-Kosten Repairknopf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, gibts bei uns auch, aber nur bis 50g^^


----------



## turalya (3. März 2010)

"This is the most difficult Encounter that we have ever seen" und "even without Blizzards attempt system, no guild would have killed him right now"

Kripparian von Exodus zum 25er Hero Lichking

diese Woche


----------



## Braamséry (3. März 2010)

turalya schrieb:


> "This is the most difficult Encounter that we have ever seen" und "even without Blizzards attempt system, no guild would have killed him right now"
> 
> Kripparian von Exodus zum 25er Hero Lichking
> 
> diese Woche



Sie haben seine HP aber auch noch gebufft gehabt, sonst läge der warscheinlich schon.

Hätten sie das mit jedem Endboss gemacht wäre wohl Kil'jaeden der schwerste, rein vom Encounter ist er es wohl auch, weil der DMG da war, nur die Taktik schwer war. Hier fehlte nicht die Taktik sondern der DMG, das muss man klar differenzieren. 

PS: Ensidia hat ihn auch im 10er HC down.


----------



## Primordial (3. März 2010)

turalya schrieb:


> "This is the most difficult Encounter that we have ever seen" und "even without Blizzards attempt system, no guild would have killed him right now"
> 
> Kripparian von Exodus zum 25er Hero Lichking
> 
> diese Woche



Das wird diese ID schon wieder ganz anders aussehn, da sie ja den Spirit Bug gefixt haben (wobei ich nicht weis ob es ihn auch im 25er gab) und jetzt der Buff benutztbar ist.. Ich denke nächste ID sollten wir einen Kill im 25er (von Paragon hrhr) sehn können


----------



## DanielMK (3. März 2010)

Hier könnt ihr schauen wie weit welche gilde auf welchem server ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (3. März 2010)

Natar schrieb:


> jip
> so ziemlich alle gilden haben gesagt, dass teile des heromodes zu einfach sind



Quelle?


----------



## Primordial (3. März 2010)

Unbekannter_Schamane schrieb:


> Quelle?



Bis auf Death Whisper, Saurfang, Prutricide, LK und vllt noch Sindragosa sind alle Bosse für Hardmode verhältnisse ein Witz, Bloodqueen z.b. ist fast kein unterschied zum normal Mode obwohl sie ein Wing Endboss ist.


----------



## Mondenkynd (3. März 2010)

1 Paragon ®EU-Lightning's Blade*11/12 (H)*

2 For the Horde ®EU-Nazjatar*11/12 (H)*

3 Ensidia ®EU-Tarren Mill* 11/12 (H)*

4 Wraith ®EU-Sargeras*11/12 (H)*

Diese Liste ist seit den ersten Heroic-Tagen gleich geblieben, d.h. der Firstkill im 25er Heroic ist noch nicht erfolgt und eine dieser Gilden wird es auch machen, wenn es nicht mit dem Teufel zugeht, da viele anderen Gilden den gleichen Stand haben nach Tagen/Wochen. 

Also FtH lasst mal gehen Naz4tw


----------



## Primordial (3. März 2010)

Wäre sehr cool für FtH den first Kill zu bekommen, würde mich freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wildrazor09 (3. März 2010)

Primordial schrieb:


> Wäre sehr cool für FtH den first Kill zu bekommen, würde mich freuen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich fieber auch mit auf FOR THE HORDE!^^


----------



## Natar (4. März 2010)

Unbekannter_Schamane schrieb:


> Quelle?



such sie dir selber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich erinnere mich vage an eine aussage von einem fth mitglied, welches sinngemäss hiess: "Bei einigen bossen mussten wir uns wirklich vergewissern, dass wirklich der hardmode drin war"

und ensidia nun auch 10er clear, wird wohl für den 25er ein kopf an kopf rennen zwischen paragon und ensidia


----------

